# Bald Spots Help!



## Tonatiuh (Dec 4, 2008)

My 4 month old blue nose has little bald spots on his face. Anyone have any idea why? Is this normal?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Defintetely NOT normal. Take him to the vet asap. It could be one of many afflictions from mange to a skin infection. Only your vet will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Tonatiuh (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok thanks i will take him in asap


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Keep us posted on what the vet says!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i agree with Carriana...Peanut had demodex at 3 months old and it was a blad spot on the back of his head and one on his arm. only the vet can tell you for sure if it is demodex but if it is..ask the vet what you can do to boost up his immune system.

demodex can become a "problem" when a dog has a weak immune system or is under stress if the dog normally has demodex present on its skin.

when i found out Peanut had demodex I did the dips as well as put him on vitamins. I still keep him on the vitamins becuase they have worked for him and I do not want him to have a reoccurance. 

Keep us updated with your pups progress


----------



## Tonatiuh (Dec 4, 2008)

I took him to the vet and got the skin scrape done, turns out he has demodex. Thannx for ur advice


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You're welcome. Bummer about having demodex, but good thing you caught it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great job on getting your pup to the vet, im sorry to hear he has demodex. Good thing you got him in early, his chances for getting through this is alot better. Thanks for sharing your story with us, please keep us updated on him.


----------

